

Ask HN: Review My Open Source Project: Diffable - Husafan

http://code.google.com/p/diffable<p>Diffable works by transmitting deltas between cached versions of a static resource, rather than the entire new version, when the given resource changes.<p>I've been working on implementing this on Google Maps for a few months now, and today I presented the open source project at the O'Reilly Velocity 2010 conference.<p>I respect this site and its users immensely and welcome all feedback and participation.  Thanks.
======
s2r2
<http://code.google.com/p/diffable>

clicky

